# Shakespeare - H994



## stevie1262 (May 24, 2008)

Torpedoed by UB22 07-02-17, Found and Dived last year and Bell recovered, this is now going into the Fishing Museum in Eyemouth, has anyone got a picture of this vessel, or a lead on where to get one, even a set of plans or picture of a similar vesel would do to complete a display. I have enquired about a photograph advertised at Hull Heritage Prints, but it may be the wrong H-Number.

I have all the Lost and captured Crews details to put in the display, but any more info would be appreciated

(UB22 sunk two ships in the one day, SS Boyne Castle was sunk by Gunfire all the crew set adrift in a lifeboat, Shakespeare was torpedoed which is unusual for such a small ship, the U-Boat skipper claims he thought it was a bigger ship, but notes suggest perhaps Shakespeare tried to escape and outrun him)


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
See a recent thread on the Warsailors website.
http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php?1,42439

Roger


----------

